# Problem with InFocus projector and Dell laptop



## Mark DuBerry (Nov 24, 2006)

I have an InFocus IN26+ which I bought recently mainly to use with a Dell laptop for projecting graphics during live music performances. It works perfectly when used with my dvd player for projecting movies. It has had only 40 lamp hours of use.

However, something strange happens when using it with the laptop, which is an older Inspiron 8600. The computer has a pretty good video card which is why I bought it. When it boots up, without telling it to output the video signal, it sometimes either shuts down the projector with its 'change lamp' on, or what happened this evening which is the projector image flickers for a while and then it goes into some sort of semi shutdown mode with a dim blue light coming out of the lamp and the fan still on. In this state, there is only a vague blue image on the screen and I can't access any menu items etc. on the projector and nothing else seems to work. The only thing to do at that stage is to shut it down. I have heard that some Dell laptops have a problem with the vga out; something to do with sending out the wrong voltage which can put a projector into standby or something but that's all I know.

The only two ways I have found around this is either to connect the computer to the projector after it has booted up, sort of 'hot-wiring' it and then to turn on the extended desktop, or else to have everything connected but to turn the laptop on before the projector, the reverse of what is recommended, because the problem only occurs during boot-up. That is okay as long as I don't have to re-boot the laptop but if I do, I run into the same problem. This has got much worse since I had to format the drive and re-install Windows XP recently.

I wonder if anyone can shed any light on this for me as I would like to get it all working properly if possible. 

Thanks


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I haven't a clue myself, but it does sound like it is sending some sort of voltage during powering up which is causing a problem with the projector. Have you contacted Dell? They have a massive forum as well.

We use that same projector in our worship service with I believe a Compaq laptop... no issues.


----------



## Mark DuBerry (Nov 24, 2006)

> We use that same projector in our worship service with I believe a Compaq laptop... no issues.


That's good to hear. I find the projector itself fine.

I'll certainly get in touch with Dell as you suggest.

Thanks for that Sonnie,
Mark


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

It is a driver problem for sure , you need to install the driver for your projector into the laptop so the projector will be seen as a secondary display ...


----------



## Mark DuBerry (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm not sure about that louthewiz. I don't think there is a driver as such for an external display / projector but I could be wrong. Also there's no problem with it once the laptop is up and running: it works fine with the extended desktop etc. It's only during boot-up. I spoke with tech support at Dell and the guy there confirmed that it's probably to do with the laptop sending a voltage down the line during the POST which is triggering some sort of shut-down in the projector.


----------

